# Smoking



## mlpmd56 (Jan 26, 2009)

Greetings all and thanks for your help in advance.  My husband and I just got back from St Martin.  Guess I have been going to Hawaii for too many years, as I was SHOCKED at how much smoking I was exposed to.  We could not sit out on our balcony (we were at the Pelican Marina Residences) and enjoy the bay or ocean or sailboats, as it was totally poluted by smokers on their balconies.  They did not allow smoking in the rooms, so smokers were all outside.  Restaurants (which had fabulous food) were packed with people smoking with one hand and eating with the other.  The beach was wall to wall smokers.  The pool had many smokers.  On our last night, we hiked about a quarter mile down the beach, and still several smokers showed up before we could enjoy the sunset.  I realize it is legal, but it made me very unhappy.  I have severe asthma, so this is not just a "preference" issue for me.  We did stop by the Westin (hotel not timeshare) in St Martin and did not encounter any smokers, as it is Westin's policy not to allow it in any public areas.  We wanted to go to Curacao and I was planning to request a trade for next year, but now I am reluctant.  We also would like to go to Aruba and St John.  Is St Martin unique?  Or is the entire Caribbean this way?  Marcy


----------



## Blondie (Jan 26, 2009)

It always appeared to me that Europeans ( and many young ones sadly) were the ones smoking when we were in the islands. I think SXM was worse than Aruba.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 26, 2009)

I really empathize w/ you. Last year when we were @ Marriott Ocean Pointe, ( Palm Beach Shores, Florida) the guy in the villa below us smoked cigars on his balcony *every single **day..*.This despite a non-smoking policy @ Ocean Pointe. The stench wafted right up into our bedroom. So gross. We could not sit out on the balcony whenever he was on his balcony. 
Does anybody know what the smoking situation is in Aruba? We will be @ Marriott Ocean Club Aruba next month & I am hoping that we do not have smokers above or below our balcony! What about around the pool? I hope it is No Smoking.

Smooth Air


----------



## Janis (Jan 26, 2009)

The Marriott Ocean Club in Aruba officially bans smoking from public places. However - and I mean a BIG however - they do NOT enforce it. No matter where we were, one or two people would ignore the signs and light up. At no time did the resort staff ask them to extinquish the cigarettes.

And, I really didn't feel like having to be the enforcer. It's no fun - and I was there for a good time, not to invoke conflict. It was unfortunate that one or two people ruined the air for 40 of us who preferred to breathe salt air instead of smoky air.  why have rules and not enforce them?

Ugh.


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 26, 2009)

Janis: oh, oh....do you mean around the pool? balconies?

Smooth Air


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 27, 2009)

We go to SXM regularly and are adament nonsmokers.  I don't think we regularly encounter as many smokers as you did on your recent trip.  One difference may be the accommodations - we stay at Divi Little Bay, and with the design of the units, we wouldn't have as much of an issue of smoke from neighbors drifting onto our balcony.  But I don't recall being bothered by smokers on beaches, whether at Divi or other places.  We do find more smokers in French side restaurants, but we try to eat at a lot of outdoor locations where it's easier to avoid the smoke.  The island does get a lot of European tourists and I think the incidence of smokers is still much higher there than in the U.S., so it's not surprising you find more smokers in SXM.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's something I never thought about.  We would also prefer not to be subjected to smoking (that's why I have my own current ban on the NJ casinos).

We'll be in Grand Cayman this summer at Morritt's.

Anyone know if we'll be surrounded by smokers?

Anne


----------



## Janis (Jan 27, 2009)

smoothair said:


> Janis: oh, oh....do you mean around the pool? balconies?
> 
> Smooth Air



Both around the pool and on our balcony....


----------



## mlpmd56 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help.  I did go look at Divi while I was in St Martin and did not run into smokers on their grounds...come to think of it!    What is ironic is that I JUST reserved a week in Lake Tahoe  because I specifically want to go to their completely non smoking casino (Bill's).  I also think the wind is nonexistent on the balconies of Pelican Marina Residences and that makes the issue much worse on the balconies and the pool in front.  I am wondering about Curacao and St Johns....anyone have experience with smokers on those islands?


----------



## trevorr77 (Jan 27, 2009)

anne1125 said:


> That's something I never thought about.  We would also prefer not to be subjected to smoking (that's why I have my own current ban on the NJ casinos).
> 
> We'll be in Grand Cayman this summer at Morritt's.
> 
> ...



I'll try to remember to come out here and let you know...I am leaving for Morritt's on Saturday!!


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 27, 2009)

Janis, Ugh.... that's' gross. Is it a big problem on the balconies? Is there any point in complaining to management @ Marriott Aruba Ocean Club?

Smooth Air


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 27, 2009)

As long as smoking is legal,expect the worst and hope for the best. When I smoked(I quit 5 months ago), I used to go out of my way to try and smoke in places that weren't populated by people. I understood people didn't want to smell that stuff or be exposed to the smoke. Personally, I'm not bothered by it but can understand why other people are. As far as ST JOHN goes, I stayed at the Westin in Oct 08. I didn't see anybody smoking there and didn't notice any people smoking on the beaches we were on(tho I'm sure some people smoke there). I also Stayed at the Marriott on ST THOMAS in Oct of 08. It also seemed to be relatively smoke free. You will get more smokers on ST THOMAS than ST JOHN due to its larger population and heavy volume of Cruise Ship DFD's. As long as smoking stays legal, it's something you're always going to have to put up with.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Congratulations on quitting!*



SpikeMauler said:


> As long as smoking is legal,expect the worst and hope for the best. When I smoked(I quit 5 months ago), I used to go out of my way to try and smoke in places that weren't populated by people. I understood people didn't want to smell that stuff or be exposed to the smoke.



That's a tough one.  I don't smoke, but my husband does and he wants to quit.  I hope one day he is successful.  I wish more smokers were understanding of those who don't smoke like you obviously were.  Again, congratulations on your success!


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jan 27, 2009)

Egret1986 said:


> That's a tough one.  I don't smoke, but my husband does and he wants to quit.  I hope one day he is successful.  I wish more smokers were understanding of those who don't smoke like you obviously were.  Again, congratulations on your success!



Thanks Egret. Now if I could only lose the 17lb's I put on since September!    :annoyed:


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 27, 2009)

*That's another thread, but I feel for you on that one!*



SpikeMauler said:


> Thanks Egret. Now if I could only lose the 17lb's I put on since September!    :annoyed:



Good luck and sorry to hear about that issue.  I know about the weight deal.  I lost 67 lbs. two years ago and it's a constant battle keeping it off, BUT I WILL MAINTAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Best wishes!


----------



## Janis (Jan 28, 2009)

smoothair said:


> Janis, Ugh.... that's' gross. Is it a big problem on the balconies? Is there any point in complaining to management @ Marriott Aruba Ocean Club?
> 
> Smooth Air



You just never know - you may luck out and not have a smoker near you. I can't comment on whether complaints work since I didn't complain (except in my head)!


----------



## gresmi (Jan 28, 2009)

mlpmd56 said:


> Thanks everyone for your help.  I did go look at Divi while I was in St Martin and did not run into smokers on their grounds...come to think of it!    What is ironic is that I JUST reserved a week in Lake Tahoe  because I specifically want to go to their completely non smoking casino (Bill's).  I also think the wind is nonexistent on the balconies of Pelican Marina Residences and that makes the issue much worse on the balconies and the pool in front.  I am wondering about Curacao and St Johns....anyone have experience with smokers on those islands?



St John.. no problem.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 8, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> Personally, I'm not bothered by it but can understand why other people are.



Give it time, you will be.  It's only been five months.  It took at least a year for me to stop wanting to at least smell cig smoke.  But after being on the operating room table for 14 hours having a quintupple bypass done and then having them keep me asleep for 5 days because of complications, I really didn't care if I ever had a cig again.  Keep in mind that I sat in the hospital parking lot and chain smoked 2 cigs before checking in because I knew I would never have another one. But I did still enjoy the smell for at least a year.  Now, after almost 16 years being smoke free, it totally burns my nostrils when I smell it.  

We find Cancun the worst as far as second hand smoke goes.  Only had a little trouble in St Maarten and Aruba.  But, then again, if you go to the casinos guess what???  Las Vegas is terrible.


----------

